# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Ваше нелюбимое русское слово?

## Vadim Mo

Про любимые слова тема есть.  А есть русские слова, которые вы назвали бы нелюбимыми?

----------


## SPZenA

Мне не нравятся слова, которые оканчиваются ласкательными суффиксами... Доходит до идиотизма: "машиночка", "кроваточка", "носочки"... И самый для меня ужас - "Юлечка" и "Юленька"...

----------


## quartz

> Про любимые слова тема есть.  А есть русские слова, которые вы назвали бы нелюбимыми?

 Yes... the English loanwords that verge on ridiculous. Sometimes, depending on the topic, I feel like i'm speaking bastardized English and not a foreign language.

----------


## Polya

> Мне не нравятся слова, которые оканчиваются ласкательными суффиксами... Доходит до идиотизма: "машиночка", "кроваточка", "носочки"... И самый для меня ужас - "Юлечка" и "Юленька"...

 Согласна. И еще, не знаю почему, очень не нравятся  слова ласкательные: лапонька, лапyлечка, лапуля, лапуська, пусичка и так далее, вариаций огромное множество.

----------


## Medved

П_о_люшка  :: 
Хехе.
Я люблю уменьшительно-ласкательные суффиксы. И вообще весь русский язык. *Все* его слова.

----------


## SvetlanaRU

Сжиженный
Терпеть не могу. 
А по поводу уменьшительно-ласкательных слов.
Их очень редко используют в обычной речи.

----------


## mishau_

Мне не нравится слово "возбУждено" и еще "лОжить" и еще "франчайзинговый мерчендайзинг".

----------


## sperk

Только что услышал слово "мгла." По-моему звучит некрасиво.

----------


## abehterev

> Только что услышал слово "мгла." По-моему звучит некрасиво.

 Александр Пушкин 
ЗИМНИЙ ВЕЧЕР 
Буря *мглою* небо кроет,
Вихри снежные крутя;
То, как зверь, она завоет,
То заплачет, как дитя,
То по кровле обветшалой
Вдруг соломой зашумит,
То, как путник запоздалый,
К нам в окошко застучит. 
...

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by sperk  Только что услышал слово "мгла." По-моему звучит некрасиво.   Александр Пушкин 
> ЗИМНИЙ ВЕЧЕР 
> Буря *мглою* небо кроет,
> Вихри снежные крутя;
> То, как зверь, она завоет,
> То заплачет, как дитя,
> То по кровле обветшалой
> Вдруг соломой зашумит,
> То, как путник запоздалый,
> ...

 Если Пушкиным использовалось, мне надо изменить свое мнение.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Москва  ::  
Не люблю я слово "хрен" / "хреновое". Моя жена мне чуть не запретила его использовать, но потом сама стала употреблять его чаще и чаще. Бесит просто.   ::

----------


## Croners

Мне не нравится слово "ответственность" - выговаривается тяжело, пишется не просто, а смысл - так вообще ужас!

----------


## LuxDefensor

не люблю слово "быдло" и его производные   ::

----------


## Der Doktor

Интересный вопрос... я учу русски уже только 2 года, но мне не нравится слово -биснесмен-. Думаю частично, что английские слова в русском языке довольно забавны - но иногда они просто ужасни. Но друг сказал мене, что он нашёл в тексте слово селф-мейд-мэн. Когда читаю такое слово могу только смеяться!  
может быть ест кто-то здесь, кто нашёл тоже это слово? 
И должен упоминать другое слово... -немец-. Когда я учил слово, думал, что он интересно - но сейчас думаю, что знаю этимологию, и не уверен если оно мне нравится или нет! Слово, я думаю, слово от русского слова -немой-. Интересно.

----------


## SPZenA

> Интересный вопрос... я учу русский только 2 года, но мне не нравится слово -бизнесмен-. Думаю, что английские слова в русском языке довольно забавны - но иногда они просто ужасны. Но друг сказал мене, что он нашёл в тексте слово селф-мейд-мэн. Когда читаю такое слово, я могу только смеяться!  
> может быть здесь есть кто-то, кто тоже нашёл это слово? 
> И должен упомянуть другое слово... -немец-. Когда я учил слово, думал, что оно интересное - но сейчас думаю, что знаю этимологию, и не уверен нравится ли мне оно, или нет! Слово, я думаю, произошло от русского слова -немой-. Интересно.

 А я видела слово 'файф-о-клок'. Долго возмущалась и просила написать какое-нибудь немецкое слово кириллицей. 
Насчёт слова "Немец".
Я читала такую версию его происхождения:
В древней Руси немцами называли всех иностранцев, не понимающих и не говорящих по-русски. Но со временем данное слово стало применяться только к гражданам арийской крови, предки которых проживали в Германии. (Die Deutsche Frau & Der Deutscher Mann)

----------


## it-ogo

> А я видела слово 'файф-о-клок'. Долго возмущалась и просила написать какое-нибудь немецкое слово кириллицей. 
> Насчёт слова "Немец".
> Я читала такую версию его происхождения:
> В древней Руси немцами называли всех иностранцев, не понимающих и не говорящих по-русски. Но со временем данное слово стало применяться только к гражданам арийской крови, предки которых проживали в Германии. (Die Deutsche Frau & Der Deutscher Mann)

 (  ::  ) 
Эта трактовка происхождения, насколько я знаю, общепринятая. Но сам текст формулировки очень странный. Во-первых, не только Русь - у чехов в ходу очень похожее слово, а чехи к немцам всяко ближе. А во-вторых, интересно, из каких пучин всплыла формулировка "граждане арийской крови"? Сейчас вместо "арийцев" обычно говорят об индоевропейской языковой группе (которая включает большинство европейского населения, в т.ч. славян) во главе с собственно ариями АКА персами АКА иранцами.  ::  
Кстати, интересно, что окружающие народы называют немцев очень по-разному, но все эти названия не совпадают с самоназванием (Deutch vs Allemand, Tedesco, German, немцы итд)

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Кстати, интересно, что окружающие народы называют немцев очень по-разному, но все эти названия не совпадают с самоназванием (Deutch vs Allemand, Tedesco, German, немцы итд)

 Мы (голландцы) их называем Duitsers. Язык - Duits. Страна - Duitsland.  
Так что насчёт "всех" я не знаю...   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Мы (голландцы) их называем Duitsers. Язык - Duits. Страна - Duitsland.  
> Так что насчёт "всех" я не знаю...

 Ну, значит не все. Поторопился.   ::   Многие.
А как оно по-фламандски информации нет?

----------


## Полуношник

> И должен упоминуть другое слово... -немец-. Когда я учил слово, думал, что он интересное - но сейчас думаю, что знаю этимологию, и не уверен [s:34fhpbtg]если[/s:34fhpbtg] нравится ли оно мне  или нет! [s:34fhpbtg]Слово,[/s:34fhpbtg] я думаю, слово от русского слова -немой-. Интересно.

 Сейчас "немец" значит просто "немец", никакого двойного смысла. Русские узнают о происхождении слова так же, как и вы - из книг или интернета.

----------


## jig

> Интересный вопрос... я учу русски*й* [s:1eo344wr]уже[/s:1eo344wr] *еще* только 2 года,....

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

[quote=it-ogo] 

> Мы (голландцы) их называем Duitsers. Язык - Duits. Страна - Duitsland.  
> Так что насчёт "всех" я не знаю...

 Ну, значит не все. Поторопился.   ::   Многие.
А как оно по-фламандски информации нет?[/quote:3uyrn3fn] 
Нету такого языка. "Фламандский" язык он и есть нидерландский (голландский) язык.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Нету такого языка. "Фламандский" язык он и есть нидерландский (голландский) язык.

 Хм? А у бельгийских фламандцев возражений по этому поводу нет? А то кто-то из немцев тут говорил что-то вроде "голладский - это диалект немецкого, только не говорите это голландцам".

----------


## oneplus

> Интересный вопрос... я учу русски уже только 2 года, но мне не нравится слово -биснесмен-. Думаю частично, что английские слова в русском языке довольно забавны - но иногда они просто ужасни. Но друг сказал мене, что он нашёл в тексте слово селф-мейд-мэн. Когда читаю такое слово могу только смеяться!  
> может быть ест кто-то здесь, кто нашёл тоже это слово? 
> И должен упоминать другое слово... -немец-. Когда я учил слово, думал, что он интересно - но сейчас думаю, что знаю этимологию, и не уверен если оно мне нравится или нет! Слово, я думаю, слово от русского слова -немой-. Интересно.

 Недавно смотрел фильм с украинским дубляжом. Оказывается теперь по украински "пытки" это "тортуры". Слово не понравилось, однозначно. ::

----------


## qza

Немецкий = Deutsch (local)
Германский = German (international) 
Русскими гораздо чаще используется слово "немецкий" или "немец", это ближе и роднее. В школах предмет называется "Немецкий язык", никакого отрицательного смысла в этом нет. Чтобы кого-то называли "Германцами" в положительном смысле, я что-то не припомню  :: ...
Разве что, если речь идёт про первую мировую войну, там вроде в ходу было слово германцы, не знаю почему... видимо потому что во вторую мировую были уже либо немцы, либо фашисты.

----------


## Leha von Stiller

"Немецкий", "немец" - это во всех славянских языках одинаково - в чешском, польском, серболужицком. А "германцы" - это понятие пошире, включая тех же голландцев, скандинавов, англичан...

----------


## young

Самое ужасное русское слово - "дышишь". Прописными оно выглядит вот так:

----------


## Aurelian

> Но со временем данное слово стало применяться только к гражданам арийской крови, предки которых проживали в Германии. )

 
Надо было так написать: "Но со временем данное слово стало применяться только к внучатым племянникам Гитлера, предки которых проживали в Германии". 
А вообще, для многих может и не любимое, но для меня любимое слово "закопипастить".

----------


## nebo

Шланг - в английском,  это же слово значит хуй.  ::  А мне приходится часто его пользовать летом в саду. Полный пиздец.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Шланг - в английском,  это же слово значит х*й.

 Actually, the word "schlong" (произносится "шланг") is probably much closer to *хрен* in "strength" -- in other words, it's semi-euphemistic, and is not considered to be "English мат."  
But on the other hand, "schlong" sounds rather vulgar (although not "dirty") and therefore is not a word that adults would use при детях. In front of a child, one can use the slang term "wiener" (_в__инр_ -- дословно, "сосиска") or "peter" (дословно, "Пётр"!), among many other euphemisms.

----------


## nebo

> Actually, the word "schlong" (произносится "шланг") is probably much closer to *хрен* in "strength" -- in other words, it's semi-euphemistic, and is not considered to be "English мат."  
> But on the other hand, "schlong" sounds rather vulgar (although not "dirty") and therefore is not a word that adults would use при детях. In front of a child, one can use the slang term "wiener" (_в__инр_ -- дословно, "сосиска") or "peter" (дословно, "Пётр"!), among many other euphemisms.

 Hmm.. interesting. Maybe it is a regional variation, but in my part of the country (Seattle), shlong is on the same level as dick or cock, rather than wiener and is only met in vulgar/dirty ::  discourse, which would make most adults blush. Therefore, I would define it as being closer to хуй rather than хрень. But that is of course my opinion. One's background surely plays a role in perception of that word.

----------

